# Der MW hat Geburtstag!



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

an dieser Stelle dem Jungspund alles Gute!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Oktober 2008)

Auch im eigen Fred alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute.

Mit Jungspund ist doch nicht gemeint, dass Du noch jünger als 4L bist? 

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Mit Jungspund ist doch nicht gemeint, dass Du noch jünger als 4L bist?



ist er aber mit seinen 23


----------



## edison (9 Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## jabba (9 Oktober 2008)

Da schliesse ich mich an,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, und alles Gute


----------



## Cerberus (9 Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute! Feier noch kräftig!


----------



## crash (9 Oktober 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## repök (9 Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## marlob (9 Oktober 2008)

Dann mal alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Gerhard K (9 Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 
gerhard k


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2008)

... und natürlich auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag ...
:sm20: und :sm24:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Kai (9 Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## HaDi (9 Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsch dir alles, was du mir auch wünschen würdest. Jetzt liegts nur bei dir...

Alles Gute von HaDi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Oktober 2008)

und hier auch noch mal 

Alles Gute...........


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 Oktober 2008)

auch von mir alles gute, und lass den hdd in ruhe.


----------



## MW (9 Oktober 2008)

Ein dank an euch ! 



lorenz2512 schrieb:


> auch von mir alles gute, und lass den hdd in ruhe.


 
Ich hab nix gemacht


----------



## zotos (9 Oktober 2008)

Chat schrieb:
			
		

> [18:20]    <MW>            hi zotos
> [18:20]    <zotos>          hi Merkwürden
> [18:21]    <zotos>          Ach Herzlichen Glühstrumpf
> [18:21]    <MW>            danke
> ...



Nun nach dem Chat noch mal im Forum: Alles Gute!


----------



## HDD (9 Oktober 2008)

Na hallo da ist man mal 5 Minuten nicht da und schon haben alle Geburtstag!

Alles Gute MW!


HDD

PS. jetzt habe ich aber mein soll an Geburtstagsgruessen voll,
der Papier schaut schon Boese.
Sorry ich kenne mich an der Griechischen Tastatur nicht aus.


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

HDD schrieb:


> der Papier schaut schon Boese.



nö, wunder mich nur, dass du es mit den glückwünschen tatsächlich bis zum abend ausgehalten hast


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.


----------



## mst (10 Oktober 2008)

Von mir nachträglich auch alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------

